# I don't know what to do with him anymore..



## KrissySammy (May 22, 2012)

Hello!
I'm a 2nd year student and live with two of my friends in a flat and with mine 1 year old Golden - Sammy.
The problem is that two months since we've been here he's acting just awfully.. When we start eating and get him out of the room in the coridor,first he was moaning ,now he is barking until someone lets him inside.. I even tried taking him outside the front door with his collar on,but that didn't seem to work either. He's dominant and when someone tries to yell at him he starts barking again and makes faces likes he's about to bite,but thank god he doesn't do that at least.. The thing is that even though the people that live are my friends,they are annoyed by that and even I am,because he doesn't listen at all , but I just can't give him away because I love him too much and when he's calm it's the awesomest dog ever.
I'm asking you for an advice in how to teach him to know his place and expecially when he grabs a sock or something to learn to drop it and give it to me , not start barking at me again..


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You have to start with training basics. Teach "out" and use some high value treats. Trade for low value items first. Trade for toys. Teach out, give a great treat and give back the toy. Work up the chain to bigger value items. Teach a reliable sit and down. Watch some video on YouTube on Kikopup. Lots of great training ideas. I doubt he's a dominant dog, just a confused one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My advice is find a good trainer and get him in some classes! Also you need to be sure you are exercising him enough during the day. Goldens can be very high energy dogs.


----------



## KrissySammy (May 22, 2012)

I am a student, I don't have that enough money and I take care of him with my own money,because my family doesn't want to help me with the money for him. So that means I can't take him to any classes..
He knows the basic stuff , but doesn't listen at all and it's getting too much .. If it continues that way I must sent him to my village..


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a couple of suggestions. 

1) Do you have a crate for him, or can you get one? If not, maybe you can use a blanket or mat on the floor. When you are going to eat dinner, get him a special treat that will keep him busy while you eat. A lot of people on here use Kongs but I'm not sure if you have them in Bulgaria. You can stuff them with peanut butter, mashed bananas, along with treats or whatever he likes. Put him in his crate or on his mat while he enjoys his treat. It should keep him busy for a few minutes at least. 

2) When he is stealing socks or doing something you don't want him to do, you need to distract him. Personally, I would NOT give him food or a treat because you are rewarding for the wrong behaviour. Maybe trade him for a special toy or bone that he likes. 

3) try clicker training. Clickers are relatively cheap to buy and you can look up clicker training on You Tube. I would train him basics like "sit" "stay" "out" and "leave it". Look up how to clicker train these commands on You Tube. 

He is just lacking training from the sounds of it. Also, how much exercise is he getting? A tired dog stays out of trouble because they are sleepy! I find with Libbie, even just training tires her out sometimes. Brain exercise ! lol


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am not an expert but yelling doesn't work. He is probably not getting enough attention and exercise. I struggle with my dog too. I am still in the midst of teaching her to drop as well. You are not alone, but your dog needs more exercise. From the looks of it, your housemates don't seem to be willing to help you exercise him. I wish you the best.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Owning a dog is a huge responsibility and it doesn't seem like you are up to the challenge. It also does cost a lot of money to raise a dog the first year and training classes are a MUST. How much are you exercising him?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When he is barking at you, he is trying to engage you in some kind of play, or is talking to you. It sounds as if he has energy that needs to be diverted to constructive activity (do you like to run or at least walk fast with him?)
You don't have to buy any kind of classes or training, go online and watch videos or go to the library and check out a dvd on dog training. Plan to work with your dog every day. 
Do you feed him kibble? Instead of pouring it into his bowl and letting him eat, make him earn each bite of kibble. Never reward bad behavior by giving a piece of kibble, give him a piece each time he does something that you want. Goldens typically love food and will work to get some.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hang in there. I'd suggest you some specific training on the issues that most concern your flat-mates. You should most of it when they are out, and then ask them to help with it. Let them know that you are training your dog and that things should get better soon.

Regarding the barking when eating, find a place where you can put a mat or dog bed (a towel is good). Put treats on it and practice having him go there with your command (go to bed or go to mat). Work with him several times a day. This is handy for when people come and knock on the door too, to keep him in one place. 

After he's got the mat idea, you can move it around. Put it about 5-10 feet from your dining area, have him go there, and then you should sit down and eat something. If he leaves the mat, put him back on it. While he's on the mat, toss him a treat once in a while, and tell him "good boy." I trained my dog to sit right outside the kitchen door while I'm cooking by tossing him treats when he was in the spot I wanted him. He got nothing if he came to me in the kitchen, but he got treats if he stayed outside. Once your dog has learned these things, ask your friends to help. Have them toss him treats during a meal. Ask them to use exactly the same words you use. Eventually you can skip the treats.

Also, I'd suggest you look on the Internet for training videos. There is so much available that you can do on your own. Just be sure to choose positive methods, not punitive ones. There are bad and good training videos out there.

Good luck. I hope you'll come back and tell us how he does. And post a picture. We all like to see each others dogs!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just wanted to add that there is a dedicated thread on GRF about working with teen/adolescent dogs. It's quite lengthy but you're welcome to join the group, and it might help you to read through many of the posts. It will give you lots of ideas and you won't feel so alone. It sounds to me like you have Avery normal teen Golden! 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../109111-parents-teenage-pups.html#post1625349


----------



## KrissySammy (May 22, 2012)

I love my dog more than anything and I've risked much to keep him with me last year and this year,despite the fact my family doesn't want him.. So I'm just asking for a little compashion,not jumping on to me like that. I've teached him things,like "Sit" , "Stay" and others. He excersises a lot too!


----------



## KrissySammy (May 22, 2012)

I take the best care for my dog! The thing that I don't have the money to send him to classes doesn't mean I don't get him what he needs.. He has everything from food,to toys,brushes and etc.. I gave a lot from myself to take care of him since he was a puppy,because my entire life I wanted a Golden. I had all kinds of dogs,but never a Golden and he is a very special present and means the world to me,that's way I want to keep him.. My roomates are fine with it and even help me most of time,but recently even I started to give up on him-which makes me really sad...
For an example: He steals some of my socks and when I tell him to give it to or to drop it at least,even when I try giving him food to drop it , he starts barking at me likes he's about to rip my skin off.. Although I don't believe he will bite me,even though I probably should now,it's just too agressive and scary sometimes that even scares me.. I'm really desperate,because I don't want to send him to my village where they will put him in a 2x2 no space caged area where he will be all alone..but I don't know what else to do..

P.S : OutWest , Thank You so much for trying to help that much! And here's a picture at least of him


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Krissy, is it possible for your roommates and you to set up an exercise schedule for Sammy so that he gets out to walk and run around more than he is currently? If they're willing to help with his problems, you could enlist them in training to a mat (you all must do it the same way, with the same rewards for being obedient). You may want to get some food toys (you put his meals into a Kong or another food-dispensing dog toy) so that he has something good to distract him when you can't pay attention to him. The other thing is to teach him "sit" and "down", so when he's being a teenage brat, you have him do puppy pushups (he sits, then downs, then sits, then downs and gets rewarded at the end of the sequence). It uses some energy to do that and is somewhat mentally stimulating because he has to pay attention. It sounds like you do love your dog, so investing in some training alone and with your friends should help his behavior. Remember, a tired dog is a good dog, so the more exercise you can give him, the less of a brat he will be.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

1 year old is a stage where they can become adolescent brats! Take a deep breath and relax. You can work through these things with him with time, and pull out your patience for right now. Try to ignore him when he is demand barking, like when you put him out during your meals. 

Training him to "go to your mat (bed)" is a great tool. Once he has learned it you can use it during your meals, when the door is being opened, when you are doing something and can't watch him. I would also encourage you to get a crate and crate train him. See if you can find a video called "Crate Games", it will show you how to teach your dog to love the crate.

Toys or bones you can stuff with food, peanut butter, yogurt, and even freeze are great tools for occupying him when you need him to calm down.

Teach him to "trade" with you. When he has a toy, offer him a treat, when he takes the treat you take the toy. Practice that and give it a command, "trade" or "drop it" whatever word you want to use, but practice a lot, the idea is to eventually be able to trade him a treat for the sock or whatever item he shouldn't have and he will be ok with it because he learned he gets a treat for giving up the item.

Look up KikoPup on youtube and search through her training videos for things that will address your specific problems with him. There is a lot of good training available free in her videos.


----------



## goldenntn (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Krissy,
I'm new to the board but I just wanted to offer some kind, encouraging and sympathetic words. 
Money is certainly tight when you're a student.(and even after you graduate! lol)
I've only had my GR a week, but have done a lot of research before hand and talked to some other owners before as well. And, I've trained other dogs and parrots. GR's just want to please, that is it. Bentley, he's 2.5 years, doesn't require treats for positive reinforcement...his treat is my hand petting and a hug. I can see in your picture of you and the computer he is your buddy and that's the very beginning step in training completed.
He would do well with some basic training as the others have said. 


> 'get him out of the room in the coridor,first he was moaning ,now he is barking until someone lets him inside.'


 That sound like simple separation anxiety.
find what's the best reward for him and keep it close. Have smallll training sessions, 1 minute or so at first.
Sit by him, little treat bite, GOOD BOY!...move a little away..little treat bite GOOD BOY!..move farther...little treat bit tossed to him, GOOD BOY! Stop, then move back over and sit by him and do your homework awhile. Later, repeat it. Don't do too much at once, no hurries. Once he KNOWS you are coming back, it'll help him be more confident in your absence. But, don't stay gone too long or it'll bust the training. Go at HIS pace. 
But, here's the hard part: if he doesn't do as you want, he gets nothing, no petting, no treat, in fact, look away from him and be silent. *DO NOT SCOLD OR YELL AT A DOG.* That's just a negative reinforce he doesn't understand and in fact may wanna just get loud with you back, like a really bad undeseriable game. If he doesn't cooperate, then move back a little closer and treat/Good BOY! for staying there. Some might encourage sit/stay. That's up to you. Right now, he just needs to know you love him and his best friend has not abandoned him forever. Comfort in your absence.
Once he gets confident that you're not gonna abandon him, and that could take awhile, get a crate and train him to the crate the same manner. little by little.
It's not complicated and Bentley has been VERY responsive to teaching just in one week using those methods. I've taught him to collar/leash/walk/heel/get in the crate/back/in...They're a very smart breed.
I wanted to offer you hope and praise you for your academic pursuits and love of your dog.
Hope this helps,
Mark
And as the others have said, EXERCISE..and toys to occupy his busy body and smart mind.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

KrissySammy said:


> I take the best care for my dog! The thing that I don't have the money to send him to classes doesn't mean I don't get him what he needs.. He has everything from food,to toys,brushes and etc.. I gave a lot from myself to take care of him since he was a puppy,because my entire life I wanted a Golden. I had all kinds of dogs,but never a Golden and he is a very special present and means the world to me,that's way I want to keep him.. My roomates are fine with it and even help me most of time,but recently even I started to give up on him-which makes me really sad...
> For an example: He steals some of my socks and when I tell him to give it to or to drop it at least,even when I try giving him food to drop it , he starts barking at me likes he's about to rip my skin off.. Although I don't believe he will bite me,even though I probably should now,it's just too agressive and scary sometimes that even scares me.. I'm really desperate,because I don't want to send him to my village where they will put him in a 2x2 no space caged area where he will be all alone..but I don't know what else to do..
> 
> P.S : OutWest , Thank You so much for trying to help that much! And here's a picture at least of him


What a sweetie!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, Krissy, I hope you'll come back and let us know how things are going. You sure have a beautiful boy! He has a very sweet face.


----------

